# Anglen in Griechenland



## MichaelB (27. April 2003)

*Angeln in Griechenland*

Moin,

wie jedes Jahr fahre ich auch diesen Sommer wieder mit meiner Family nach Griechenland, Peloponnes Westküste.
Ich will es ja schon seit einiger Zeit, dies Jahr soll es mal wahr werden, ich will dort auch mal angeln gehn.
War schon mal jemand in Griechenland angeln und kann Tipps zu Fischen, Ködern und Montagen geben?
Ich könnte es auch alles selbst heraus finden, allerdings reicht mein griechisch wohl nicht für diese Art der Kommunikation...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## nachoman (27. April 2003)

Ich war letztes Jahr in Griechenland (in Patras). Ausser an der Küste war da nicht viel los mit angeln... Wird wohl daran liegen dass die da unten so wenig Wasser haben;+  . An der Küste haben wir auch immer nur ein paar einheimische Angler gesehen (mit einfachen Schnüren und irgendwelchen seltsamen Würmern dran.) In Patras gab es auch nur ein Angelgeschäft (dort wurden hauptsächlich alte DAM-Artikel für teueres Geld verkauft...)
naja mehr kann ich auch nicht dazu sagen


----------



## MichaelB (27. April 2003)

Moin,

in Nordgriechenland gibt es schon deutlich "mehr Wasser" als im Süden, dort soll es gute Forellen und auch Waller geben. Aber ich will ja am Meer angeln... zur Not muß ich eben doch noch mehr griechisch lernen 
Angelutensilien sind dort recht teuer, ich habe letztes Jahr mal in einem ganz normalen Supermarkt (vergleichbar mit hierzulande Minimal) geschaut, au backe!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Forellenudo (27. April 2003)

Ich war auf der dreifinger insel Chalkidiki und hab noch nicht mal beim schnorcheln einen fisch gesehen,und in den Restaurants konnte man die fischgerichte nicht bezahlen,nachdem ich gefragt habe warum die gerichte so teuer sind gab man uns zu antwort das alles leergefischt ist und man den Fisch aus Spanien bekommt.

gruß udo#h


----------



## fly-martin (28. April 2003)

Hi

Hier einige Wörter ( sprich wie es geschrieben wird ): Psari = Fisch und Psarima = Fischer

Allerdings wird Dir das nicht viel helfen!

Das Meer ist tatsächlich überfischt, deshalb haben die meisten kleinen Fischer auch gerade so ihr auskommen.

Wenn Du einheimische Angler siehst angeln die meist auf Winzlinge. Ich traf einige die auf Meeräschen fischte - mit Pose. Es wurde dort ein Bündel Haken ( 6-7 stück, gibt es dort als Montage zu kaufen ) angebunden und an jeden Haken ein kleines Stück Weißbrot ( Brot = Psomi ) gesteckt. Darauf kam dann etwas Krabbenöl.

Du brauchst allerdings viel Geduld, Brot und Krabbenöl um einen Fisch zu fangen.

Beste Plätze : in den Häfen - dort kannst Du auch mal mit nem kleinen Spinner auf die Räuber versuchen - die kommen meistens Nachts dorthin.

Schau Dir auch mal die giftigen Fische an !! Ich hatte einen an der Grundangel, die wirken wirken wie das Petermänchen ( sagte mein Kumpel Spiros und fasste ihn nur mit der Zange an )

Mein Tip : lass das fischen


----------



## ollidi (28. April 2003)

War letztes Jahr auf Kreta. Dort war es mit dem Angeln auch nicht so toll. Die Einheimischen fischen fast nur auf Kleinfische. Wie schon geschrieben mit Weißbrot, direkt in der Brandung.
Es lohnt sich wohl wirklich nicht.


----------



## MichaelB (28. April 2003)

Moin,

@martin: yeis sou kai evcharistó polý, miláo lygo ellinikí  

In Kyparissia am Hafen habe ich schon immer eine Menge Angler gesehen, allerdings waren wir dort abends essen und danach wollte ich mich nicht mit meinen drei Damen an die Mole stellen und (sch)fachsimpel... das heißt ich wollte schon aber meine Mädels nicht  
Ich glaube ich sollte es einfach mal ausprobieren.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## XChris (28. April 2003)

*Ich weiss auch was*

Also:

Die Fischwelt ist voll schlecht in Griechenland. Ich war schon an der halben Adria tauchen. In Griechenland hab ich auf Itaka und Keffalonia getaucht.

Der Grund, warum kaum Fische zu finden sind ist vorallem die überfischung UND das bis in die 80 jahre mit Dynamit gefischt wurde. Nur kleine Weissfischarten ham das überlebt.

Chris


----------



## MichaelB (31. August 2003)

*Versuch macht kluch*

Moin,

kaum drei Wochen zu Haus wächst das Fernweh von Tag zu Tag...

Griechenland ist wunderschön, allerdings kein Angel-Land, nicht wirklich.
Spaß gemacht hat´s trotzdem, nächstes Jahr bleiben die Angeln aber wohl zu Haus.

Gruß
MIchael


----------



## MichaelB (31. August 2003)

*Erfolg - Erfölgchen*

Moin,

erwischt habe ich diese kleinen Viecher, ich schätze mal ein Art Barsch...
Die Einheimischen fangen die auch, für eine Mahlzeit braucht es aber bestimmt zwei Dutzend.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (31. August 2003)

Hi!

WER IST DAS DA AM WASSER? Deine Frau?? Und dann oben ohne??  :q 

Das mit den Angeln würde ich mir überlegen -- wer weiss, was Du bis dahin (z.B. über das Board) alles in Erfahrung bringen konntest! 

Stell doch mal Deinen mysteriösen barschartigen ins Netz zum allgemeinen Begutachten und Bestimmen!

Grüße,
theactor #h


----------



## MichaelB (31. August 2003)

Moin,

neee, meine Frau hat kürzere Haare :q  und das ist nicht nur gut so sondern soll auch so bleiben   
Oben oben würdest Du mich auch mal gern, gelle?   :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (31. August 2003)

Moin,

im Hafen waren jeden Abend eine Menge Agler, hier wurde auch mit Feeder-Ruten "richtig" geangelt, auf dem Foto ist es etwa 20.30 und der erste "Kefalos", wohl so eine Art Meeräsche, fand auch schon den Weg an Land. Leider hab ich es verpennt, ein gescheites Foto zu machen...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (31. August 2003)

...neee.. Du weisst doch, dass ich nicht oben ohne fischen kann weil mich dann alle ansprechen: SCHÖN, DASS ES AUCH ANGLERINNEN GIBT...

Sach mal.. ist bei Euch "alles andersrum"? .. ahm... und, Michael... wie war die Schwangerschaft...?

Und: jetzt zeig uns schon endlich diese kleinen Barsch-Fisch-Teile!!   

Gruß,
Sönke #h


----------



## MichaelB (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglen in Griechenland*

Moin,

nun ist es bald endlich wieder so weit, in Gedanken sind die Koffer schon gepackt - und selbstmurmelnd kommt auch die Angel mit, ich will wissen wie die kleinen barschartigen denn nun schmecken. Die Aussage der am Strand gezielt auf die Minis angelnden Griechen *nostimó *( lecker ) lässt ja hoffen  

Bericht Anfang August #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------

